# sendas columnas del coro



## SheilaCrosby

Hi everyone,


I'm translating a text about a church.


Además de las labores en piedra de cantería, es de reseñar los trabajos en madera de tea, especialmente las pilas de agua bendita que se apoyan en sendas columnas del coro.


Apart from the stonework, the Canary pine woodwork is worth mentioning, particularly the stoups which are supported on columnar ??? of the choir.


I'm also puzzled, because the stoups are generally near the door and the choir is usually at the other end.  But then this is a rectangular church, not a cross-shaped one.


Can anybody help?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Affluence

Senda significa "Huge", tambien.

Acerca de la ubicacion del coro, no soy experta en el tema, pero lei que ha cambiado con el tiempo.


----------



## neotranslator

Siento discrepar, pero creo que aquí "sendas" significa "otras tantas". Es decir, que hay una columna por cada pila. 
Es otro uso de la palabra.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Creo que obviamente se refiere a lo que dice Neotranslator. Quizá quedaría bien decir que "se apoyan en respectivas (o correspondientes) columnas...".
Saludos.


----------



## SheilaCrosby

Thanks!  I don't know what I'd do without these forums.

This translation is very hard work, but I'm learning a lot.


----------



## yaaxtoloc

Affluence said:


> Senda significa "Huge", tambien.



This is a common mistaken use of the word. Especially in Latin America you'll hear people use "senda" or "sendo" as an adjective meaning "large" or "humongous", put the Royal Academy for the Spanish Language considers it wrong.

The correct use is that suggested by neotranslator. However, correct use requires first establishing the *number* of objects, people, etc. that receives or exerts an influence on a corresponding set of objects, people:

"Las dos pilas bautismales descansan sobre *sendas* columnas". Hence, the original text is incorrectly drafted.


----------



## yaaxtoloc

yaaxtoloc said:


> *but* the Royal Academy for the Spanish Language considers it wrong.



Sorry.


----------



## SheilaCrosby

Thanks!  Sometimes I think the original writer was more interested in showing off his vocabulary than in communicating.  Sentences 89 wrds long do not communicate very well.


----------



## smart guy

I think that "sendas" should not be aken as as "correspondientes" and is not in function of the number of objects that we are talking about (las pilas bautismales) despite of the accepted or unaccepted use that RAE states, I think that in this specific case it can be rendered as "huge", "large" or "exemplar" to complete the sense of the word in sentence in english.
You can also refer to an ancient translation into the spanish from an hebrew text. 
Remember, "There´s nothing new under the sun".
Josefo,an ancient historian wrote about "sendas columnas en ladrillo y piedra" built by Seth's descendants before the Deluge. 
In this case it has been always rendered into the eglish senses quoted before (huge, exemplar, beautiful....)
This has proved to be useful several times before, if you have in mind that, when translating, you are trying to print in reader's mind the idea in its original context despite the use of the academics for the word in question, or if your languages have an equivalent word or lack of it.
I hope it helps you.
Best regards.


----------



## DRhillbilly

Ah, Spanish, "the king of the run-on sentence" languages. "Sendas reuniones" would therefore mean = important or large meetings. 

DRHB, who appreciates this site.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

smart guy said:


> I think that "sendas" should not be aken as as "correspondientes" and is not in function of the number of objects that we are talking about (las pilas bautismales) despite of the accepted or unaccepted use that RAE states, I think that in this specific case it can be rendered as "huge", "large" or "exemplar" to complete the sense of the word in sentence in english.
> You can also refer to an ancient translation into the spanish from an hebrew text.
> Remember, "There´s nothing new under the sun".
> Josefo,an ancient historian wrote about "sendas columnas en ladrillo y piedra" built by Seth's descendants before the Deluge.
> *In this case it has been always rendered into the eglish senses quoted before (huge, exemplar, beautiful....)*
> This has proved to be useful several times before, if you have in mind that, when translating, you are trying to print in reader's mind the idea in its original context despite the use of the academics for the word in question, or if your languages have an equivalent word or lack of it.
> I hope it helps you.
> Best regards.





DRhillbilly said:


> "Senda*s* reuniones" would therefore mean = important or large meetings.




 
Ya había encontrado anteriormente un hilo similar donde se mencionaba también la acepción de_ sendas_ como_ huge_, y la verdad es que me sorprende porque no recuerdo haberme encontrado en mi vida una frase donde _sendas_ tenga el sentido de _enorme_ o _importante_.

Para mí no tiene ni remotamente ese significado. Sí el que se indica en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=80460


----------



## DRhillbilly

Pues es muy común en el espanol periodístico de Santo Domingo: http://www.diariolibre.com.do/noticias_det.php?id=246302

Pocos otros sentidos funcionen, verdad?

DRHB


----------



## Hakuna Matata

> En _*sendas*_ reuniones sostenidas por separado con representantes de esas entidades,...



Pues yo sigo entendiendo lo mismo de siempre, _sendas reuniones_ se refiere a que mantuvieron _una reunión con un grupo y otra reunión con otro_, no a que se mantuvieron _grandes o importantes reuniones_.
Creo que los periodistas dominicanos están usando adecuadamente la palabra, con su correcto significado en español.


----------



## Ilialluna

Yo también lo he entendido así.


----------



## DRhillbilly

Compañeros: Entonces con el respeto de rigor, favor de traducir esa oración...

Da trabajo..

DRHB..


----------

